# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Individi apo Kolektivi?

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ne boten shqiptare, inidividi eshte me i njohur dhe respektuar se kolektivi. Skenderbeu, Nene Tereza, Dr. Ferid Murati, Xhon Belushi.. etj., por kolektivi nuk e gezon respektin qe duhet ta kete.

Arsyet per kete jane shume, duke filluar nga organizimi i dobet si shoqeri, si shtet dhe se fundmi si komb, krimi i larte, varferia, (pa)mundesia e progresit kolektiv etj., mirepo nuk besoj se keto duhen marre si faqe e vertete e shqiptareve.

Ku çalojmë pra?

----------


## leci

ne rradhe te pare kolektivi perbehet nga individet.
figurat me te shquara, jo vetem shqiptare, gezojne respektin per vlerat dhe veprimet e tyre dhe jo per kombesine.
po te marrim si shembull Italine qe ka nxjerre poete,shkencetare e artiste nga me te medhejnte e historise njerezore.
dhe kush eshte imazhi dhe fama  e saj ne bote?
spageti dh mafia...
nuk veçantohemi nga te tjeret.
me respekt

----------


## MtrX

kjo ka te beje me konceptin e gabuar qe kemi ne shqiptaret ne lidhje me te qenurit hero ose humbes. mbase do ta sqaroj me shume mendimin tim pak me vone...

----------


## claudio20

Le ti shohim gjerat realisht:
Ne na mungon nje baze e mirefillte e perbashket.Nje shembull i thjeshte jane shqiptaret jashte.
Ndersa greket,ruset etj krijojne gjithmone nje kishe,e cila nuk sherben vetem per sherbesat fetare por per te mbledhur njerezit e tyre,per ti mbajtur afer me njeri-tjetrin,per te forcuar ndjenjen e patriotizmit edhe pas disa brezash,ne me perjashtim te njerezve me te mencur qe kemi pasur (shembull Fan Noli me kishen shqiptare ne USA,Faik Konica me shoqata aktive patriotike ne Evrope dhe USA) nuk bejme dicka te ngjashme.Ku takohen shqiptaret jashte?
Dhe cfare ndjenja forcojne?
Por me shume anojne nga zilia ose inati kunder Aliut qe bleu shtepi,Qaniut qe merr 30$ ne ore ose Dules qe nget Porsche.
Shqiptaret paragjykojne njeri-tjetrin se njeri vjen nga jugu,tjetri nga veriu,njeri eshte i bardhe,tjetri i zi,njeri i krishtere,tjetri mysylman.Dhe nga nje ane nuk duan vellane e tyre,nga ana tjeter jane gati ti puthin menderet te huajit.
Me keqardhje te madhe i them keto.
Pra le te kthehemi ne baze,le te gjejme rrenjet,qe na lidhin,te cilin jane te shumta.

Dhe le te duam me pa kushte.

----------


## bani

edhe ky problem per mua ka lidhje me vazhden e problemeve qe u krijuan si shkak i mbylljes se gjate si komb,mbase jo vetem ajo 50-vjecare komuniste,por duke i pasur rrenjet qe nga pushtimi 500-vjecar turk.Duke munguar kultura e nevojshme,krijohet ajo qe quhet<kult i individit> dhe kjo ndodh dhe ne vende te tjera.

----------


## FJORIN

> _Postuar më parë nga AsgjëSikurDielli_ 
> *Ne boten shqiptare, inidividi eshte me i njohur dhe respektuar se kolektivi. Skenderbeu, Nene Tereza, Dr. Ferid Murati, Xhon Belushi.. etj., por kolektivi nuk e gezon respektin qe duhet ta kete.
> 
> Arsyet per kete jane shume, duke filluar nga organizimi i dobet si shoqeri, si shtet dhe se fundmi si komb, krimi i larte, varferia, (pa)mundesia e progresit kolektiv etj., mirepo nuk besoj se keto duhen marre si faqe e vertete e shqiptareve.
> 
> Ku calojme pra?*


Ne rradhe te pare  o vlla nuk kemi shtet, nuk ka organizim si per shtetin ashtu dhe per qytetarin e thjeshte ,nga varferia fillon gjithcka
Nje  pjese te  shqiptareve u eshte futur ne gjak paraja e piste ,nje pjese po MERRET ME FETE, DO NA BEHEN PRIFTERINJE  DHE HOXHALLARE ,KURSE PJESA TJERER PO VDESE PER BUKEN E GOJES. 

Shqiperia tani po vuan per rimekembje

----------


## nursezi

Ne pergjigjje te asaj qe ka postuar ASD ne fillim do te thosha se individi eshte shume me i lehte per tu pershkruar dhe per tu lavderuar se sa kolektivi per arsye se ne kolektiv qe te besh kete duhet te pergjithesosh shume. Kurse per sa i perket ceshtjes se "mosorganizimit dot ne kolektiv" mua kjo me duket pak e padrejte. Eshte e vertete qe tek shqiptari qe ne vogeli nxitet ndjenja e individit, dhe qe shqiptaret e kane pak te veshtire te organizohen dhe te "vihet ne zgjedhe" megjithate mua kjo nuk me duket dhe aq e keqe. Ka te keqija por edhe te mira ( si psh. prodhon njerez me ambicje, vitalitet, optimizem, cilesi te cilat gjenden me me pakice ne shume vende te zhvilluara.

----------


## Orku

Individi shqiptar e ka provuar veten te afte per te prodhuar vlera universale dhe njekohesisht per te krijuar profile monstrash te denja per t'u kataloguar. Para disa ditesh udhetoja ne tren dhe gjate bisedes me nje belg me pyet se sa milion jane shqiptaret. Fillova t'i shpjegoj se jane kaq ketu e kaq atje ..... dmth - me tha -diku tek 6-7 milion .... po - i thashe.

Si ka mundesi - vazhdoi - qe ketu ka emigrante nga kombe qe jane 10 deri 20 here me te medha se ju dhe jane pikerisht shqiptaret ata qe mbushin faqet e gazetave per vrasje, trafik droge, trafik prostitutash .....  

Desha t'i thoja qe jemi te varfer por pervec faktit qe shumica e emigranteve te tjere jane akoma me te varfer ... a do te perbente varferia nje justifikim per krim, ne nje vend qe sikur te mos besh asgje te jep mjaftueshem sa per te jetuar.

Ia ktheva me te qeshur duke i thene se ne kur i hyme nje pune e mire apo e keqe duam te jemi te paret !

Per mendimin tim dobesia e shoqerise shqiptare vjen si rrjedhoje e nje procesi te cilin kombi yne per fatin e tij te keq nuk e ka provuar ne formen klasike qe e ka provuar pjesa derrmuese e kombeve europiane .... UNITETIN.

Ne Europen mesjetare uniteti krijohej nen mbretin. Uni kolektiv i nenshtrohej mbretit i bindur se ishte duke zbatuar vullnetin e Zotit dhe ndiqte verberisht cdo trill apo teke te tij. Ne shqiptaret ndonese jemi kombi me i vjeter i Europes shtetin tone te pare unitar e kemi krijuar vetem para 75 vjetesh.

Ne mungesen e nje shteti unitar dhe nje pushteti qendror, shqiptaret u privuan nga pergjegjesia shoqerore dhe rrjedhimisht zhvilluan ate individuale .... 

Nese ka gje qe me mrekullon me historine e shqiptareve eshte fakti qe ndonese pa shtet, ndonese te pushtuar gjate gjithe kohes ne 2000 vitet e fundit, ata ia dolen te mos asimilohen dhe te ruajne tiparet e nje kombi edhe pa kaluar permes proceseve klasike qe iu nenshtruan pa asnje perjashtim te gjitha kombet e Europes.  Pervec vullnetit te Zotit i vetmi shpjegim tjeter per kete mrekulli eshte vitaliteti i individit i cili arriti te ruaje tiparet e tij.

Te pretendosh se 2000 vjet histori te dominuara nga individualiteti jane thjesht pasoja te rrethanave historike do te ishte jo shume reale.

Edhe sikur te jete vertete keshtu kjo lloj sjellje e farketuar gjate shekujve eshte e pamundur te mos jete bere pjese genetike e natyres sone.

Shqiptaret duhet ta kuptojne se energjite qe ata clirojne si individe ne rastin me te mire do t'iu mjaftojne per te mbijetuar ... ashtu sic kane bere keta 2000 vjet ... por kurre per t'u zhvilluar apo per t'iu garantuar nje te ardhme. Nuk ka asgje te keqe te jesh individ i forte por kjo force duhet te ushtrohet neper hapesirat qe krijon shoqeria dhe konform rregullave qe ka ajo.

Forca individuale mund te na mjaftoje dhe teproje per te bere nje jete komode por nuk do te na mjaftoje kurre per te shmangur tragjedi si ajo qe perjetuam kur na percane ..... forca jone individuale nuk mjaftoi per te ndaluar ata qe na ndane ne dysh e ne tresh sipas deshires.  Forca dhe as zgjuaresia individuale nuk mjaftuan per te shkundur nga gjumi letargjik ndergjegjen kombetare .... te njejtet elemente nuk mjaftuan serish kur ne Shqiperi u instalua diktatura komuniste.

Shkurt dua te them se individualiteti yne eshte me shume nje e mete sesa nje merite dhe prova me e qarte per kete eshte historia jone !

----------


## nursezi

Orku...nuk e di a nuk ishe ne forme kur shkruajte apo mos je bere ca si shume pesimist nga gjendja aktuale ne shqiperi? Uniteti i shqiperise ne kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales (si nje komb) per mendimin tim nuk eshte thjest arsye direkte e individualitetit shqiptar por edhe e shume arsyeve historike. Po them ne kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales sepse shqiptaret detyrimisht kane qe gjithmone te bashkuar si rrjedhoje e gjuhes zakoneve etj. Per mendimin tim ne e kemi treguar aftesine tone te organizimit ne grup ne histori dhe shembull konkret i kesaj eshte mbijetesa jone dhe mirembajtja e gjuhes dhe e zakoneve tona. Gjendja ne shqiperi tani me te vertete eshte shume kritike...po zbulohet nje natyre e shqiptarit qe neve kurre nuk e kishim kuptuar dot me perpara. Per mendimin tim kjo eshte thjeshte dicka tranzicionale (ah ky tranzicioni :buzeqeshje:  ) Nje popull tek i cili shumica e strukturave shoqerore, politike u kthyen permbys per te krijuar nje kaos do te shfaqi me domosdo kete natyre te eger.

----------


## Swan

Asgjesikurdielli  i ke percaktuar sakte aresyet,pse kolektivi nuk ka arritur te kete formen e tij te respektuar.Duam apo nuk duam jane pikerisht ato qe kane percaktuar tashme paraqitjen e kolektives dhe ne keto kushte nuk mund te pretendojme te arrijme akoma ate maske respekti,por ama individi me fuqine e tij mund te arrije te dominoje maja dhe te krijoje pozicionin e tij dhe te detyroje kolektive te respektuar ta pranojne si te barabarte me individet e tyre.

----------


## Albo

Eshte teme shume e gjere qe do s'do te ben te meditosh per arsyet historike qe i kane bere shqiptaret individ/popull te shquar, por komb e shtet te paqendrueshem.

Historia ka qene e pameshirshme per ne shqiptaret, por a mund te mallkosh kohen?! Luftrat, roberia, varferia, ndarjet, internimet, levizjet e popullsise ne mase, masakrat, shfarrosjet, genocidi, jane disa prej dhuratave qe historia i rrezervoi per ne shqiptaret. Nga populli me i madh i Ballkanit ne 1839, sot e gjejme veten te rrethuar nga greke e sllave qe jane me shume ne numer se ne. Megjithate, ndryshe nga fati i popujve qe u shuan nga faqja e dheut fale dyndjes se viseve barbare sllave, shqiptaret jane ende gjalle. Mbijetesa eshte hyjnore pasi vuajtjet e popullit shqiptar jane te krahasueshme me ato te popullit te Zotit, atij hebre. Te dy popujt kane vuajtur si asnje popull tjeter dhe vetem 100 vjetet e fundit popujt kane krijuar shtete duke fituar perseri kontroll mbi token e te pareve.

Feja eshte nje pengese tjeter e madhe qe i vecon shqiptaret nga pjesa tjeter e botes. Ne jemi mulatet e Europes, te bardhet na diskriminojme se nuk jemi aq te bardhe sa duhet, te zinjte na percmojne se nuk jemi aq te zinj sa duhet. Nese ne cdo popull tjeter ne bote feja ka qene nje prej faktoreve kryesore kombformues, tek shqiptaret qe i perkasin feve te ndryshme, feja nuk i afron por i ndan. Mungesa e nje morali te perbashket fetar, beri qe shqiptaret te bien pre e ideologjive te mbrapshta qe arriten deri atje sa shkaterruan ndergjegjen kombetare duke zevendesuar moralin njerezor fetar, me moralin e njeriut te ri komunist. Shqiperia ka qene vendi i pare dhe i vetem ateist i botes!

Ideologjia komuniste i dha goditjen me te forte dhe me shkaterruese ndjenjes kombetare tek shqiptaret. Ajo solli vellavrasjen, xhveshi shqiptarin nga cdo nder dhe dinjitet qe ishte trasheguar ne dhjetra breza, dhe e izoloi ate nga bota e qyteteruar. Shqiperia per 50 vjet ka qene nje kamp perqendrimi si ai i Auzhvic ne Poloni. Kosova dhe trojet e tjera u duhej te hasnin ne diskriminimin dhe nenshtrimin e forces se pushtuesit. Ideologjia komuniste depertoi edhe ne Kosove pasi edhe Jugosllavia ishte nje federate komuniste, packa se ishte shteti me i hapur me boten e qyteteruar.

Gjeja me e mire qe u ka ndodhur shqiptareve ne 2000 vjetet e fundit ka ndodhur ne kete dekaden e fundit. Per here te pare ne historine tone kombetare, nuk jemi te kushtezuar nga luftrat rajonale apo boterore pasi bota eshte ne kohe paqe, per here te pare nuk jemi nen pushtim, per here te pare nuk na imponon kush fene apo traditen qe duhet te ndjekim, per here te pare nuk na dikton kush menyren se si te sillemi apo mendojme, per here te pare ne po shohim boten nga afer dhe jo ne nje fushe beteje.

Shume prej jush ndihen keq se 12 vjet kane kaluar dhe Shqiperia nuk ka bere perparime te medha ekonomike dhe politike, por une iu siguroj qe shqiptaret jane emancipuar me shume ne keto 12 vjet se sa ne 2000 vjetet e fundit. E them kete, pasi vetem tani ne po shijojme lirine.

Nje shoqeri ne te cilin individi nuk eshte i lire, nuk ka se si te jete e zhvilluar. 12 vjet per R. e Shqiperise dhe 13 vjet per R. e Kosoves, mund te jene shume per jeten time dhe tuajen, por nuk jane shume per jeten e kombit shqiptar, qe eshte po aq i mocem sa koha vete.

Albo

----------


## drini_në_TR

> _Postuar më parë nga claudio20_ 
> 
> Ndersa greket,ruset etj krijojne gjithmone nje kishe,e cila nuk sherben vetem per sherbesat fetare por per te mbledhur njerezit e tyre,per ti mbajtur afer me njeri-tjetrin,per te forcuar ndjenjen e patriotizmit edhe pas disa brezash,ne me perjashtim te njerezve me te mencur qe kemi pasur (shembull Fan Noli me kishen shqiptare ne USA,Faik Konica me shoqata aktive patriotike ne Evrope dhe USA) nuk bejme dicka te ngjashme.Ku takohen shqiptaret jashte?


*Claudio*, nuk është plotësisht aq kesh sa e bënë atë vlerësim. Vërtetë, jemi pak më mbrapa se greku dhe italiani përsa i përket komuniteteve jashtë Shqipërisë, por prap i kemi disa të tilla. Në ndryshim nga kombet që përmënde, shqiptarët kanë një larmi më të madhe "individualismi" dhe kjo gjë është e mirë. Individualiteti behet i keq kur njërzit nuk gëzojnë kulturën që të komunikojnë me njëri-tjetrin, dhe ndaj si rrjedhoj ata përçahen nga mospajtime. Këtë veti do ta quaja "individualitet i keq." Por megjithatë edhe shqiptarët kanë komunitete si psh Komuniteti i Senatorvë të Amerikës për Shqipërinë (ja harrova emrin e saktë), ose edhe ky forum si shëmbull tjetër i mirë, është komunitet, vetëm se është virtual dhe jo material në qënie fizike. Komuniteti arvanitas i Greqisë, themeluar dhe mbështur më së shumti nga i ndjeri Aristidh Kola që u helmua dy vjetë më parë nga forca të dyshimta [greke] është një tjetër shëmbull. Pastaj mos të harrojmë, ishte komuniteti arbëresh i Italisë shtysa që ngriti edhe rilindjen shqiptare të fund shekullit të XIX. Duhet veçse të kemi më shumë besim tek njëri-tjeri. Besimi veç i lidh njërzit me njëri-tjetrin. 

*Orku* unë do të shkoja poshtë gjeri tek ky përfundim: Neve na mungon drejtësia në mesin tonë, dmth në Shqipëri dhe në trojet Shqiptare. Është ky faktor që e krijon varfërinë, korrupsionin, dhe emrin e keq që Shqiptari i gjeneralizuar si kolektiv ka. Vetëm ky faktor i mungon!

Po ta shikojmë në anën historike, kur ka qënë Shqipëria dhe trojet Shqiptarë në gjëndje të mira? 

1) para se të ngrihej shteti helen
2) gjatë pushtetit të Pirros
3) gjatë pushtetit të Agronit, dhe së fundit të Teutës.
3) Kur Skënderbeu u kthye në atdhe
4) gjatë rilindjes tonë
5) kur Presidenti Amerikan Wilson me veton e tij shpëtoj R.SH.në në 1919
6) në vitin 1999, vit i veçantë për drejtinë në trojën shqiptare dardane. 

Kush ishte boshti, ose faktori që i bashkoj forcat kolektive në ato kohëra? Në rradhë të parë zotësija e udhëheqësve në përgjithësi. Në rradhë të dytë (për rastet e mësipërme që kanë udhëheqës shqiptarë) ka qënë fakti se ata harritën të vënë një siguri rreth shoqërisë kolektive, pra ku njërzit ishin të organizuar në një farë mynyre, dhe që e ndjenin se me anë të udhëheqësit të tyre të identifikonin sigurinë rreth individualitetit që kanë natyrshmi. 

Skënderbeu e kuptoj se kishte padrejtësi që në atë kohë në trojet shqiptare, pasi në fedualism bajraktari është i pasuri dhe ai që ka tokën, ndërsa fshatari është punëtori i shkretë dhe i shfrytëzuar. Skëndërbeu i ulur me popullin i thërriti të gjithë princat shqiptarë të bashkohen për fuqinë, dhe në një mynyrë, u vu më shumë drejtësi, pasi në kohëra të këqija "kolektivi" bëhet një. 

Sot, shteti shqiptar është një Edër (kuçedër). Duke filluar që në fillim me ligjin e tokave, dhe kadastrat, pronat nuk janë të regjistruara në mynyrën më të saktë, dhe në fakt në mynyrën sesi duhet të jenë. Më pas, korrupsioni në shtet është e çara më e madhe që ka kolektivi jonë, pasi taksat e kolektivit shkojnë në xhepat e individit "shënjtor" që punon për Shqipërinë... Dhe kolektivi në këtë rast nuk ka mbrojtje, pasi është i përçarë në vetvete. Sikur ky kolektiv i varfër dhe i shtypur ta ngrinte më shumë zërin për drejtësi, të ishte më shumë i bashkuar do ta shkundte dhe duke shpresuar, ta ç'rrënjoste Edrën nga shteti shqiptar. 

Nga ana tjetër partitë politike në Shqipëri janë prapë të rrethuara rreth kultit "individ" pra ku PS = Nano dhe PD = Berisha. Cilës parti do t'i kërkonte populli që të vinte drejtësi në vënd? Kujt PDsë apo PSsë ku të dyja shquhen për pjesë të sëmura në mesin e tyre?

Për mendimin tim zgjidhja për një shoqëri të bashkuar është Presidenti i Shqipërisë (si post jo njeri i veçant). Për arsyen se nuk e ka fuqinë ekzekutive, por ka në fuqi që të shtyj vënien e drejtësisë në vënd dhe zbatimin e saj. Që kjo gjë të bëhet vërtetë, pra që Presidenti të përfaqësoj popullin dhe shqetësimin e tij përpara pushtetit partiak të çfarëpartishëm duhet që presidenti të zgjidhet nga populli direkte dhe jo nga kuvëndi. Këta deputetë që kanë shumicën në kuvënd, + edhe ata me të cilët bëjnë pazare për të harritur 2/3 e votave, janë ata që kanë pushtetin në dorë, dhe poprap ata që nuk e duan drejtësinë të ndriçoj sepse s'është në interesin e tyre. Ndaj *ZËRI* i popullit duhet të jetë Presidenti, i zgjedhur nga vetë dëshira dhe vullneti i popullit. Them presidenti sepse ai nuk ka në dorë fondet që të korruptohet lehtë (përveç një shumë të vogël për shpenzimet e Presidencës), dhe poashtu më e rëndësishmja është se ai është kryetari i Prokurorisë, dmth ai që vë dhe që shkarkon prokurorët e korruptuar të sistemit tonë drejtësor. Sikur Presidenti të zgjidhej nga populli at'herë rrjedhimisht kandidati që do fitonte do ishte ai që do premtonte për çrrënjosjen e korrupsionit, për garantimin e lirisë mes partive, dhe shumë e shumë të tjera. 

Mendoj se Presidenti i zgjedhur direkte nga populli me votën e lirë e fuqizonë kolektivizmin. Shëmbull i mirë është Kosova, ku shqiptarët e asaj troje janë më të bashkuar me njëri-tjerin kur vjen puna për për probleme madhore. Probleme madhore ka edhe tani në R.SH. si psh korrupsioni, varfëria, abuzimet, etj, por shqiptarët e atjeshëm s'janë aq të bashkuar saqë të jenë një faktor i fortë. Çka mbizotërojnë aty janë parti, të cilat kërkojnë pushtet, dhe vetëm pushtet... Na duhet drejtësia e cila do ta ngrej pupullin tonë.

Drini.

----------


## lis

Individi apo Kolektivi?
Te dyja keto jane te lidhura ngushte me njera tjetren dhe kurre nuk mund te perparoje nje komb pa keto dy veti.
Ne lidhje me mendimin e  Claudio o20 do thoja se ai kishte te drejte.
Kishat jane nje vend shume mire ku njerezit mund te mblidhen dhe efektet kombetare rriten, por i dashur Claudio, lere Faik Konicen se ai nuk i perket shqiptareve, jo vetem ai por cdo shqiptar qe i perket fese orthodokse, per mendimin tim , ata jane gjysme greke dhe do te shpjegoj arsyen me poshte.
Perpara se gjysma e shqiptareve te ishte orthodokse shekuj me pare, te gjithe ne ishim katolike dhe keq apo mire, asokohe problemi shtrohej se si mund te organizoheshin principatat, fiset dhe te unifikoheshin e me pas si rezultat i unfikimit do te kishim individin si drejtues te principatave te unfikuara.
Mirepo sic ndodh rendom me ne shqiptaret, nje gje e tille nuk ndodhi dhe Shqiperia e jugut mbas disa shekujve te brumosur si besimtare katolike, u konvertuan ne orthodokse, duke krijuar carjen e pare te paunifikuar mire te ndjenjes shqiptare, duke lene ne mes procesin e zhvillimit te kombit dhe duke e lene popullin te percare ne principata, fise, bajraqe etj.
Me pas kemi lufterat e tjera, kemi me pas konvertimin e popullsise shqiptare shumice ne muhamedine dhe unifikimi i shqiptareve mori plasaritjen me te madhe per nje komb si ky i yni.
Duke e pare ne shume variante Individin ose Kolektivin, ne shqiptaret nuk mund te kultivojme as ndjenjen e individit dhe as ndjenjen e kolektivit sepse para se gjithash ne kemi botekuptime te ndryshme ne varesi te fese ose religjionit qe shqiptari ka.
Pra bashkimi dhe Unifikimi i kolektivit arrihet vetem ne ato raste sic tha Drini, kur Shqiperia mund te kercenohet nga ndonje lufte dhe te vetmen gje qe ne dime dhe kemi kultivuar eshte se "jemi shqiptare" dhe "feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria", deri ne momentin qe lufta mbaron.
Pastaj rifillon perseri rituali riti i individualizmit, duke mos arritur qe shqiptaret te kultivojne shqiptarine dhe te kerkojne progres.
Sot pershembull, nuk mund te kesh nje unifikim te kombit shqiptar kur 50% e popullsise i eshte rikthyer besimit mysliman, nuk mund te kete nje unifikim ose kolektivizim ndjenjash neqoftese 20% jane katolike e 30% jane orthodokse dhe aq me pak nuk mund te shpresosh tek individi.
Fatos Nano u dekorua me medaljen e Gjergj Kastriotit si individ.
Sot ai nuk eshte perfaqesues i denje i kesaj medalje sepse Gjergj Kastrioti nuk ishte orthodoks.
E dyta eshte se shqiptaret e besimit mysliman e kane marre urrejtje pasi Fatos Nanua eshte orthodoks, pra mund te themi se ne nuk kemi as individin e as kolektivin dhe as unfikim.
Perpara Fatos Nanos neve kishim Sali Berishen i cili eshte nje mysliman dhe e gjithe shtresa e popullsise katolike dhe orthodokse dhe nje pjese e mire myslimane e moren shume urrejtje pasi ky ne vetevete dukej se perfaqesonte myslimanizmin shqiptar dhe e dime fare mire se cfare gafash beri Berisha duke na bere pjese te Konferences Islamike"sikur ne te ishim orientale", duke percuar me tej percarje e ndjenjes kombetare.
Pra dhe me Berishen nuk eksistonte ndjenja kombetare, kolektivi, ose individi.
Duke vazhduar me ne thellesi te historise ne kemi rastin i Enver Hoxhes, ku nepermjet shkaterrimit te kishave dhe xhamijave siguroi pushtet te perjetshem derisa vdiq.
Pra Enver Hoxha krijoi te shqipetaret kultin e individit dhe te kolektivit pasi feja nuk ishte pjese e shoqerise shqiptare.
Po ta vini re me vemendje, shqiptaret u lehtesuan shume nga barra prinipatave, fiseve, feudaleve te ndryshem dhe per 50 vitet e kaluara, nuk pati asnje problem precarjeje kombetare.
Pra e gjithe historia jone shqiptare, mori deformimin final, kur shqiptaret e jugut "tradhetuan"fene e tyre te pare dhe unifikuan fene e tyre orthodokse me ate greke, fqinje.
Te njejten gje bene edhe muhamedinet shqiptare te cilet qene konvertuar ne fene e kolonizatorit dhe sot ata i jane rikthyer fese se tyre.
Te vetmit qe kane qendruar ne fene e te pareve tane, Ilireve, jane katoliket dhe <<une i kam zili te tregohem i sinqerte para jush>>, dhe nepermjet tyre mund te shohesh nje bashkepunim te kenaqshem ashtu sic mund te shohesh shqiptaret muhamedine dhe ashtu sic mund te shohesh shqiptaret orthodokse.
Pra feja nuk i ka mbajtur shqiptaret te percare, por pranimi i tre feve te ndryshme i ka percare shqiptaret.
Sikur te ishim ne te gjithe ne fene e te pareve, ate katolike, ne nuk do kishim probleme as me individin dhe as me kolektivin, nuk do kishim fare probleme te tjera  te kesaj natyre.
Neser mund te marrin pushtetin katoliket,  dhe muhamedinet se bashku me orthodokset , do ti kundervihen katolikeve , duke bere qe kulti i individit dhe kolektivit te mos eksistoje.
Perseri do te filloje rituali berishjan, me pas ai nanoist etj etj dhe ne do ngelemi disa viktima te vetevetes.
Konvertimi ishqiptareve ne fene te pareve, ngjall shpresat e shqiptareve jo vetem per kultin e individit por edhe te kolektivit, por do i jepte prioritet shqiptareve ne shume fusha, duke lene paragjykimet fetare dhe ndarjet krahinore.

----------


## Shkupi

Shkurt.Bota shqiptare nuk ka lider apo grup njerezish te cilet do ti kishin bere balle sfidave antishqiptare.Shqiperia si shtet ndodhi ne castin e fundit kur te gjitha shtetet grabitcare fqinje ishin aq te fuqishme saqe te gjithe ata e kontrollonin jeten shqiptare kur dhe ku te donin.Ashtu eshte edhe situata tani.Antishqiptaret e udheheqin boten shqiptare edhe ate me nje qellim te vetem qe tokat shqiptare te mbesin gjithmone(drejteprdrejte apo indirekt) nen kontrollin e huaj/te fqinjeve grabitcare ndersa ata perfitojne ca kocka per te rrezitur plazheve te Spanjes apo Turqise.

----------


## Albo

Shkupi, nuk ka lider ne bote qe te mbaje bashkuar apo te krijoje nje komb qe nuk e bashkon nje fe dhe nje aspirate kombetare.

Shqiptaret nuk kane se si te ndertojne qyteterimin e tyre, ata u duhet te zgjedhin midis qyteterimeve te botes dhe kjo zgjidhje nuk ka qene e lehte as per shqiptaret e 3 feve, dhe as per 3 qyteterimet qe gjithmone kane hezituar ta pranojne Shqiperine ne gjirin e tyre.

Albo

----------


## Swan

Nuk mund te pretendosh per nje komb te mirefillte amerikan,megjithate ata tashme e kane krijuar figuren e tyre kolektive dhe per kete mund te themi qe eshte nje nga me te spikaturat dhe kjo nuk erdhi per shkak te nje feje te vecante qe mundi te mblidhte rreth vetes e te krijonte ate ide te bashkimit.Te gjithe e dime shume mire shumellojshmerine e feve,apo dhe percarjen qe ka nje kishe nga kisha tjeter e fshatit.Pak a shume e dime historine e krijimit te Amerikes dhe me ane te saj mund te kuptojme se eshte fuqia e shtetit ajo qe krijon figuren e kolektivit,sepse individi shfaq te njejtat veti si cilido individ tjeter ne kushte te njejta jetese dhe niveli intelektual.Me kete zgjatje dua thjeshte te shfaq mendimin,qe kolektivin e krijon shteti dhe ia ruan indetitetin prape shteti dhe ne kushtet e mungeses se tij kolektivi kthehet ne nje turme te coroditur,nga e cila mund te dallohet vetem individi.

----------


## bond james

Mendoj se ky është nji problem shumë ma kompleks me e thanë me dy fjalë,
Së pari sbesoj se për shkak të tre konfesioneve  të ndryshme ne shqiptarët dallohemi mes njeri tjetrit oso kemi veçori të ndryshme përveç atyre religjioze është ma shumë se normal të dallohemi sidomos nga edukata familjare e jo nga vertytet shqiptare, me nji fjali gjithë e ndiejmë patriotizmin në vete si shqiptarë siç u tregua edhe gjatë luftave në Kosovë e Maqedoni, por mendoj se ne shqiptarët së pari kemi nji shtet të dobët për shkak se shteti si shtet është i vobekt në aspektin ekonomik, e dyta populli shqiptarë pa ofendim duhet të ngitet në nji nivel më të lartë edukativ-arsimor nëpër vendet rurale që të kuptoje ligjin dhe respekimin e ligjit,çelja e vendeve të punës dhe punësimi i popullatës, por çkisha thënë më e rrëndësishme është që shtetin tonë së pari e udhëheqin politicienta që vetë ata se respektojnë nuk e respektojnë shtetin, ligjin dhe janë njerëz shumë të dyshuar dhe me bagazh shumë negativ me veti të  koruptuar jo serioz dhe shumë arogantë të cilët e shohin vetëm interesat e tyre personale dhe private e jo ato shtetërore.
përshëndetje

----------


## Shkupi

Per ta bere kete o James Bond shqiptaret duhet te kene strukturen e mirefillte te njerezve te bashkuar ne idealin shteformues dhe pse jo edhe ne interesin  e tyre politik.

Por, vetem tek shqiptaret "Institucionet kombetare" nuk prodhojne asgje kombetare. Fundja, bajraktaret aktual as qe japin pese leke per keto Institucione sepse per fat te keq instrukcionet(se bashku me leket) i marrin nga Institucionet e jashtme ne forme te politikave reformatore afatgjata ku interesi greko-serb eshte ne rend te pare.

 Ndoshta po te tingellon teper banale por kjo eshte realiteti i zymte.Shtetet krijohen nga individ apo grup njerezish me ideale shtetformuese. Ne rastin tone shtrohet dilema a kane shqiptaret shtet te mirefillte apo thene me mire lider te denje ne kete hapesire te Ballkanit, ose pse afro 7 milion shqiptar ne Ballkan jane te percare ne 5 shtete dhe tani pjese pjese po i realizojne(tentojne t`i realizojne) aspiratat e tyre shtetformuese e kombetare tani ne shekullin 21.Kthehem te tema e ketij diskutimi elektronik, individi dhe grupi.........kupton?

Edhe nje ceshtje tjeter a ka kund shtet ne bote ku mbi 50 perqind e kombit jeton jashta kufirit te vendit se bashku me nje teritor e popullate unike qe e rrethon ate "shtet".

----------


## nursezi

Le te bejme nje ushtrim te vogel statistike. Me sa kam lexuar une ne kete forum shumica e anetareve tregojne ne menyre te dukshme nje krenari qe kane ata me te qenit shqiptar. Gjithashtu pak a shume, te gjithe ata qe kane argumentuar kunder aftesise se shqiptarit per te krijuar bashkesi, i kuptojne shume virtyte te popullit shqiptar. Per mendimin tim ky grup i njerezve te forumit perfaqeson deri ne nje fare mase vete shoqerine shqiptare. Kjo lloj krenarie neve na eshte ushqyer qe ne vogeli nga vete familja si dhe sistemi. 

Nga ana tjeter do te shtoja se shume nga anetaret e forumit jane ne vend te huaj dhe nuk kane te bejne me peripecite qe heq shqiptari ne Shqiper. Gjithashtu eshte dhe nostalgjia ne kete mes. 

Si perfundim, duke i pare te dyja anet, per mendimin tim neve ne individ kemi shume krenjarie per veten dhe kete une e shikoj si baze e formimit te bashkesise.

----------


## Julius

E gjithe e keqja jone sic e kane paraqitur dhe forumistat e tjere me lart eshte se nuk mund te na futesh ne nje kallep te gjitheve. Kohet e fundit kam degjuar nje thenie : te vetmet vende ne bote ku nuk merr vesh asgje jane Shqiperia dhe Kina ne Kine sepse nuk flet asnjeri dhe ne Shqiperi se flasin te githe. Ketu secili ka mendjen e vet secili shikon punen e vet, si individ ne kete menyre ecen perpara por shoqeria ose me sakte le te themi bashkepunimi me njeri tjetrin calon. Nuk gjen dot dy njerez me nje mendje! Asgje nuk ka arritur te na unifikoje! As besimi fetar as pushteti qendror asgje!

----------

